

Ask HN: App portfolio site now that Kickfolio doesn't do that anymore? - epaga

Kickfolio used to offer a nice overview of your apps when you gave them your iTunes URLs - they automatically pulled your apps' icons, screenshots, and even positive review remarks. Now Kickfolio seems to have "embraced the pivot" and is going a different route. My old "portfolio" is now giving me a 404.<p>Is there a different site where I can easily and quickly create an elegant looking "portfolio" of my iOS apps?
======
satjot
Hey epaga - we've been running a site called <https://TapFame.com>. Try it out
- would love your feedback!

